

TechStars Takeaways: Top Twelve Startup Tips - drm237
http://coloradostartups.com/2007/10/01/techstars-takeaways-top-twelve-startup-tips/#_
IXve recently been sitting on a beach doing essentially three things. Drinking beachy drinks, reading, and reflecting on how I spent my summer. One of my takeaways from TechStars is that going through it allows a company to evolve in three months as much as a typical startup evolves in two years.
======
zach
Those are great tips. They're suitable for printing out and sticking near your
monitor.

